# Topics > AI in car and transport > Personal public transport >  Autonomous bus program, Proterra, Inc., Burlingame, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Proterra, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Proterra: Driving the transportation revolution

Published on Jun 5, 2017




> Proterra is revolutionizing mass transit with its zero-tailpipe-emissions, battery-electric buses. Find out how communities throughout North America are adopting Proterra transit vehicles into their fleets.

----------

